# SWM - Seven West Media



## System (2 May 2011)

Seven West Media Limited (SWM) was created through the acquisition of Seven Media Group by West Australian Newspapers Holdings Limited (WAN) as approved by WAN shareholders on 11 April 2011. 

Seven West Media comprises Seven Television, the leading free to air capital city television network; Pacific Magazines, the country's second largest magazine group by readership; Yahoo!7 one of the nation’s most successful internet platforms, as well as Western Australia's leading newspaper, The West Australian and associated WA regional newspapers and radio stations.

http://www.sevenwestmedia.com.au


----------



## kreagh (14 August 2011)

Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on this stock. It has an amazing dividend yield and has been a consistent financial performer over the years - yet the share price just keeps plummeting. Strange. 

Is the debt the only issue that is scaring investors away?


----------



## robusta (14 August 2011)

kreagh said:


> Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on this stock. It has an amazing dividend yield and has been a consistent financial performer over the years - yet the share price just keeps plummeting. Strange.
> 
> Is the debt the only issue that is scaring investors away?




The debt certainly scared me away, and a poor outlook for traditional media IMO does not help either.
Mr Stokes seems to be very good at taking care of Mr Stokes but sometimes the small shareholders get squeezed IMO.


----------



## notting (14 August 2011)

Analysts and instos figure WAN paid too much and should have saught a better price. Every one is waiting to see how it performs. WAN was also held by many as a hi yielding earner. Stokes has made noise about change to growth culture and dividend is expected to be reduced to help fund new debt.
Hence ruptions. 
Will burn when turns. 
Stokes owns alot of it and his new mates all jumped in at around $5.80 not very long ago!
 Print media is also having a bit of an identity crysis as we know.
It's either a great buy or billion air fry.


----------



## kreagh (14 August 2011)

notting said:


> Analysts and instos figure WAN paid too much and should have saught a better price. Every one is waiting to see how it performs. WAN was also held by many as a hi yielding earner. Stokes has made noise about change to growth culture and dividend is expected to be reduced to help fund new debt.
> Hence ruptions.
> Will burn when turns.
> Stokes owns alot of it and his new mates all jumped in at around $5.80 not very long ago!
> ...




Thank you Robusta and Notting. I thought I might have been missing something more obvious than the debt and the prospects of print media. 

I'm a bit new to investing, but just wondering if the Seven Group's holdings in mining and construction also has any impact?


----------



## McLovin (14 August 2011)

kreagh said:


> I'm a bit new to investing, but just wondering if the Seven Group's holdings in mining and construction also has any impact?




I held WAN until it was pimped to Stokes. If you buy SWM you need to understand you're essentially buying into what Stokesy sees as his own private company with a few annoying minority shareholders. If I want to own a mining and construction company then I can and will do it, ditto media. Do I want the two together? No thanks.


----------



## notting (15 August 2011)

McLovin said:


> I held WAN until it was pimped to Stokes. If you buy SWM you need to understand you're essentially buying into what Stokesy sees as his own private company with a few annoying minority shareholders. If I want to own a mining and construction company then I can and will do it, ditto media. Do I want the two together? No thanks.




I saw a beautiful picture in the paper of a bobcatvthingy.  The comment, "I don't know what it is but it works!"
We'll see.


----------



## notting (24 August 2011)

Turned hard after first result as new conglomerate currently up over %15.
The billionaire might win after all!!
Analysts and fund managers may back it from here.


----------



## kreagh (24 August 2011)

notting said:


> Turned hard after first result as new conglomerate currently up over %15.
> The billionaire might win after all!!
> Analysts and fund managers may back it from here.




I certainly hope so - I picked up as much as I could at about $2.60 a couple of days ago. The underwritten dividend for this period and the next was too attractive to miss out on. 

Also, I think their debt is not a killer because their media businesses have great cashflow. 

It has a huge ROE probably because of its debt, but net operating cashflow and interest coverage are high. 

I hope I'm not missing something. I read a bit about earnings risk on this forum - but need to research how to assess that. 

So far it looks like a good introduction to the stock markets for me.


----------



## McLovin (24 August 2011)

kreagh said:


> I certainly hope so - I picked up as much as I could at about $2.60 a couple of days ago. The underwritten dividend for this period and the next was too attractive to miss out on.
> 
> Also, I think their debt is not a killer because their media businesses have great cashflow.
> 
> ...




Couple of things:

1) I'd never rely on a TV station to spin off cash. They have a tendency to need the cash to pay overpriced executives and on air talent. Seven is at the top of its game at the moment, but it's a revolving door and who knows where they will be in a few years, look at TEN. Aside from that $140m in OCF isn't stellar, especially with an interest bill of $40m and that's not 6 months worth of interest.

2) RoE is 4.5%, not great at all, especially with d/e at 82%.

Were you using the latest annual report?


----------



## RandR (24 August 2011)

kreagh said:


> Also, I think their debt is not a killer because their media businesses have great cashflow.
> 
> It has a huge ROE probably because of its debt, but net operating cashflow and interest coverage are high.
> 
> I hope I'm not missing something. I read a bit about earnings risk on this forum - but need to research how to assess that.




I think your using data thats old, and was for WAN, not for SWM. As Mclovin has pointed out ROE for this year was 4.5%


----------



## kreagh (25 August 2011)

RandR said:


> I think your using data thats old, and was for WAN, not for SWM. As Mclovin has pointed out ROE for this year was 4.5%




Yes you're both right! Whoops! Probably need to reassess.

Where did you guys get the figures for SWM as a merged entity?


----------



## notting (25 August 2011)

It has quite a hill to climd and I suspect it will !
Never net against a billiomair as they say.


----------



## kreagh (25 August 2011)

kreagh said:


> Yes you're both right! Whoops! Probably need to reassess.
> 
> Where did you guys get the figures for SWM as a merged entity?




Sorry should clarify. Did you guys know that the ROE was that low before the latest announcement - and if so from where?


----------



## notting (25 August 2011)

One of the main negatives causing the pull down was the suspicion that the dividend would need to be cut as a merged entity. However it's performance has pleased and the dividend remains extremely high with full franking. Many probably jumped ship because of fears of it becomimg less of a dividend stock which is very negative in this environment.

I don't like debt but SWM has very strong cash flow. Billionairs tend to know what what best to do with money! Stokes is generally hard to understand as is SWM so every one includimg fumd managers have played it safe and got out to wait and see. Now they may all rush back in! As they did yesterda!

It has also managed to slightly increase News circulation which was suspected as dying and David Leckie indicated he wasn't as worried about advertising slump as he had been last quarter. 
All good.
I have been buying it for a while now. One of my big'ns.


----------



## RandR (25 August 2011)

kreagh said:


> Sorry should clarify. Did you guys know that the ROE was that low before the latest announcement - and if so from where?




The prospectus for the acquisition 6 months ago. The report yesterday just confirmed it. I havnt looked at the report for longer than a minute. But is be very surprised if there has been any real positive cashflow with a roe of just 4.5%. Have you looked at the statement of cash flows ?


----------



## McLovin (25 August 2011)

kreagh said:


> Sorry should clarify. Did you guys know that the ROE was that low before the latest announcement - and if so from where?




Yes. Have a look at the absurd price WAN paid for SMG. If you didn't get the prospectus, it was spalshed across the business pages all through February/March/April. The retail take up of the offer was a flop largely because it was so overpriced.



			
				notting said:
			
		

> Never net against a billiomair as they say.




Never expect a billionaire to do anything for the benefit of anyone but themself. SWM is a case in point.


----------



## notting (25 August 2011)

McLovin said:


> Never expect a billionaire to do anything for the benefit of anyone but themself. SWM is a case in point.




Doesn't that support the price given he owns so Much of it?

Also the Instos all jumped in at $5.80! Knowing full well the retail investors were going to be offered it at $5.20.
I kind of read that as 'We know the retailers won't take it up anyway. We'll produce the ace later.
Given it was such a so called high price the only thing that would justify that would have been that WAN was going bust!
Didn't seem to be yesterday. Possible?
Hope gone mad!
Shall see.


----------



## McLovin (25 August 2011)

notting said:


> Doesn't that support the price given he owns so Much of it?




He owned Seven and they ended up buying a Caterpillar dealership. He owned a good slice of WAN and they ended up buying Seven.

He has the ability to shuffle the balance sheet when it's advantageous to him.

Like you say we shall see.


----------



## notting (18 October 2011)

Just refinanced 1.95B of dept.
Should be seen as extremely positive in light of the threat of not being able to refinance now off the cards.
Not the best day to announce it as the market has tanked after German Finance minister tried to cool expectations about the weekend so they can still impress the market that looked a bit too impressed already!!
Bounced about 3% from where it was regardless of the tanking day.


----------



## skc (18 October 2011)

notting said:


> Just refinanced 1.95B of dept.
> Should be seen as extremely positive in light of the threat of not being able to refinance now off the cards.
> Not the best day to announce it as the market has tanked after German Finance minister tried to cool expectations about the weekend so they can still impress the market that looked a bit too impressed already!!
> Bounced about 3% from where it was regardless of the tanking day.




I was also looking for a significant bounce but looks like there are plenty of sellers at $3.10-$3.15.

These guys are yielding 14% which is about as lack of confidence as you can get on a stock.


----------



## notting (18 October 2011)

Thanks for that note Chickie.
If we're positive tomorrow might break through that tomorrow when the workers find out about it after work!


----------



## skc (18 October 2011)

notting said:


> Thanks for that note Chickie.
> If we're positive tomorrow might break through that tomorrow when the workers find out about it after work!




Workers? You mean people who know nothing about the markets? You might be disappointed waiting for them to move the market.

I think Stokes should just buy SWM back under his Seven's holding... he sold it at a good price and now it's ~50% cheaper or something like that.

It's like "You only get one Alan Bond" all over again, except this time Alan Bond is the old WAN shareholders and instos that bought into the capital raising.


----------



## notting (18 October 2011)

What I tend to find with significant news is that it moves on the announcement with all the brokers etc glued to their screens then it moves again the next morning with all those who were too busy doing other things or a bit nervous on the day.

A bit early for "Kerry II" to make his move, I would of thought.
Maybe they could do a buy back followed by another capital raising.


----------



## notting (20 January 2012)

Just punched through $3.60 resistance
And it's 200 day moving average.


----------



## McLovin (3 February 2012)

I was having a look at this. Pro-forma EBIT was $550m last year. I've calculated pro-forma interest at $155m for last year (before the refinancing, which SWM said was similar cost to the old facility), which gives interest cover of ~3.5x. Not high, but not risky for a television station (low CAPEX, stupendously high barriers to entry etc). The fact that they got 3, 4 and 5 year tranches says something about the leverage. With the economy as it is, I would expect EBIT to be where it was last year or down. If the dividend is $0.40 then that still leaves $140m to go toward paying down debt (I expect the dividend to be around $0.35). That's a significant pile of cash to have available at the bottom of the cycle.

I'm not going to bet the farm on this but I have bought a parcel.


----------



## McLovin (3 February 2012)

Ignore my $140m left after...I forgot to add tax...Schoolboy error; don't type while on the phone! Thankfully, I re-read my notes and I didn't make the same mistake in there.


----------



## skc (3 February 2012)

McLovin said:


> Ignore my $140m left after...I forgot to add tax...Schoolboy error; don't type while on the phone! Thankfully, I re-read my notes and I didn't make the same mistake in there.




If and when channel 9 blows up, you might see SWM being dragged down for some time.

That might then spell the bottom of the price cycle.


----------



## McLovin (3 February 2012)

skc said:


> If and when channel 9 blows up, you might see SWM being dragged down for some time.
> 
> That might then spell the bottom of the price cycle.




The results are due on the 22nd, which will decide which way this goes. It's odd that both SWM and FXJ are both trading at ~8x forward earnings. SWM is not facing the same structural problems that FXJ is. The fact that they refinanced in October in 3, 4 and 5 year tranches tells me that balance sheet risk has probably been overblown and that they are unlikely to raise capital in the immediate future.

We'll see how it goes.

On Channel 9, they do seem to have serious problems. I hope they have something besides re-runs of _The Big Bang Theory_ and _Two and Half Men_ once ratings season starts. Just an observation but mixing re-runs in with new episodes does a network no favours and just confuses viewers. If Nine goes then I'd see it as a positive for Seven and Ten.


----------



## notting (3 February 2012)

Nines gone from the successful yet painful underbelly to the more rounded wobbly belly!

I've noticed that SWM seems to do well when talk of Yahoo being sold to the Chinese crops up in the media, as will as running up to get a dividends. 
It then tends to drift back again after that.

I think SWM directors would love to slice some dividend onto the debt plate but are nervous about what that would do to the share price.  They will probably wait until the ASX has broken out of the current tunnel.

There are headlines starting to appear in the US press about dividend stocks loosing their attraction as risk is becoming more compelling.
The small caps in AU are outperforming the large caps at present which seems consistent with that.

I like SXL more but probably am just a little nervous around SWM due to past traumatic experiences!


----------



## McLovin (22 February 2012)

Pretty good result. Interim dividend of $0.19/share, which is higher than I thought. As a yield play this one works pretty well. I'd expect $4 in the next few months.


----------



## notting (22 February 2012)

It's been running hard into it's dividend payment of late then not so good after that!
However, if market sentiment is improving this has to be a risk on.  
In that senario media and retail are due you'd think.
I'd be careful, if the markets are not looking happy on the days leading up to this ones payment I'd be looking to exit and buying in again whilst it's even more of a bargain again!!
Oh yeah, and if you in for the long haul, well never bet against a billionaire - so all good.


----------



## McLovin (22 February 2012)

notting said:


> It's been running hard into it's dividend payment of late then not so good after that!
> However, if market sentiment is improving this has to be a risk on.
> In that senario media and retail are due you'd think.
> I'd be careful, if the markets are not looking happy on the days leading up to this ones payment I'd be looking to exit and buying in again whilst it's even more of a bargain again!!
> Oh yeah, and if you in for the long haul, well never bet against a billionaire - so all good.




It's hard to see how it can fall too much from here without some major external shock. It's on a prospective yield over 10%. The fear was that the div would be cut. It hasn't been.

It's not one I'd hold long term because Stokes has a tendency to look after himself first and other shareholders second.


----------



## notting (22 February 2012)

McLovin said:


> It's not one I'd hold long term because Stokes has a tendency to look after himself first and other shareholders second.



True, however he has a lot of skin in this one so he should look after himself!


----------



## McLovin (7 March 2012)

McLovin said:
			
		

> I'm not going to bet the farm on this but I have bought a parcel.




Back out of this one decent profit for just over a month holding. It was really a trade on the premise that the dividend wouldn't be cut. They've reported as such, so the catalyst has been and gone. As Greenblatt says "trade the bad ones, invest in the good ones".

There's probably still some upside left but $4 was my goal.


----------



## notting (7 March 2012)

Nice one. Thanks for reporting it when you did.

Will be interesting to see how badly spanked it gets after the div.
Analysts were saying the earnings were better than expected which helped it run up to it's highest point since it's loooong stack.
It may start to trend higher for the longer if things really are better than 'expected.'
Just gotta hope Stacks doesn't back it into Seven now that its earnings have softened.
And that people start going blind from reading Glow Pads!


----------



## notting (10 March 2012)

Sitting on restance again, having taken it's dividend and credits back off it's holders.
What it does next should be prophetic.!!


----------



## notting (12 March 2012)

notting said:


> What it does next should be prophetic.!!




Fallen through support at 3.60.
No happy campers!!


----------



## notting (26 April 2012)

McLovin said:


> Back out of this one decent profit for just over a month holding.
> There's probably still some upside left but $4 was my goal.




Always good to have a goal!!!
Down 18.5% today!! 
Having cut earnings forcast today.
There was also the failed sale of Yahoo to Japan Yahoo or something like that which seems to be a mover for this one.


----------



## Chasero (26 April 2012)

Wow, minus 22.5%. That's a huge drop in Earnings. 

There goes the past 5 months of rises.

From motley fool:

What: Seven West Media Group Limited (ASX: SWM) provided a market update on Tuesday 24th April 2012, stating “…previous expectations of the market strengthening in the final quarter are unlikely to be met”.

The directors updated full year Earnings Before Interest and Taxes (EBIT) to be in the range of $460m to $470m. Considering the company made $309m in the first six months to December 2012, the company is forecasting to make just $150m to $160m in the second half. That’s a 50 per cent fall in EBIT. No wonder the shares fell 17 per cent.


----------



## McLovin (26 April 2012)

If SWM is struggling then God knows what things are like down at TCN 9. Should we start a 9 Deathwatch thread?


----------



## notting (4 June 2012)

19% fully franked yield anybody?
(I know)


----------



## JTLP (4 June 2012)

Just had a quick look at SWM - quite a lot of directors buying up over the recent months. Now I'm not saying this is a tell tale sign of good news and directors do get it wrong...however CCP's management bought big and look where they sit now.

Advertising revenue may be declining and the world may be on the brink but if they could turn things around this could be a decent time to get in...


----------



## Gundini (4 June 2012)

Correct me if I am wrong, but from what I see:

Total Assets ($568M) = Total Liabilities ($567M)

So, isn't this company effectively broke?


----------



## nulla nulla (4 June 2012)

Gundini said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but from what I see:
> 
> Total Assets ($568M) = Total Liabilities ($567M)
> 
> So, isn't this company effectively broke?




 $568m
($567m)
       $1m

What more do you want? $1.00 million unencumbered assets, leverage it like Bondy and you are a billionaire. some people can't see the trees for the wood.


----------



## skc (4 June 2012)

Gundini said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but from what I see:
> 
> Total Assets ($568M) = Total Liabilities ($567M)
> 
> So, isn't this company effectively broke?




AUN had negative equity but it was taken over for >$1b. I think media company's accounting consists of plenty of intangibles which can be written down easily but not written back up or something like that.


----------



## Gundini (4 June 2012)

nulla nulla said:


> $568m
> ($567m)
> $1m




Haha, surely you jest....  

and with the first interest payment for the debt being $50,606,000, they should be solid for about a week lol...

Sorry, just saw your post skc, yes I'm sure there is some creative accounting involved...


----------



## McLovin (5 June 2012)

Gundini said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but from what I see:
> 
> Total Assets ($568M) = Total Liabilities ($567M)
> 
> So, isn't this company effectively broke?




You're wrong. I have no idea what company you are looking at but SWM has $5b in assets and $2.3b in liabilities.

Gneerally though, negative assets does not mean a company is broke. Only when they can no longer pay their liabilities are they broke.


----------



## skc (5 June 2012)

McLovin said:


> You're wrong. I have no idea what company you are looking at but SWM has $5b in assets and $2.3b in liabilities.
> 
> Gneerally though, negative assets does not mean a company is broke. Only when they can no longer pay their liabilities are they broke.




They were current asset and current liabilities from FY11. Non-currents were not included.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 June 2012)

I made a decent profit from SWM earlier this year before it tanked, more through luck than analysis, gut feeling than evidence.

Looking at a 5 year chart it is a very sick puppy.

Citizens buying at it's height at $16 would be feeling pretty sick tonight as it languishes at $2.09.

A divi is a divi, but this is a falling asset and the divi only goes up because it's capital value has deteriorated.

I would avoid at present.

I may reconsider if it gets back to $4 and goes over on volume.







gg


----------



## prawn_86 (11 July 2012)

Rumours out today about an upcoming capital raising. I heard it on skyBusiness but i'm sure there are pletny of written articles about it also.

Anyone holding or following this?


----------



## skc (11 July 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> Rumours out today about an upcoming capital raising. I heard it on skyBusiness but i'm sure there are pletny of written articles about it also.
> 
> Anyone holding or following this?




Crazy to think that these guys paid $300m in dividends over the last 12 months. That's 30% of their current market cap FFS. They must have done their capital planning on "Things will improve greatly and quickly, and internet will not be relevant in 12 months time" or something like that.


----------



## pixel (11 July 2012)

skc said:


> Crazy to think that these guys paid $300m in dividends over the last 12 months. That's 30% of their current market cap FFS. They must have done their capital planning on "Things will improve greatly and quickly, and internet will not be relevant in 12 months time" or something like that.




Not quite like that, skc:
They did make the profit last year, and by their constitution and standing policy as promised in preceding AGMs, they *had to distribute  *a set percentage of the profit via dividend.
As is so often the case, *past performance is no guarantee for the future*.

I do feel sorry for WAN employees though, who were issued staff shares at only a small discount to contemporary vwap. Fancy sitting on 10,000 escrowed shares that you paid $5, $6, or even over $10 for?


----------



## notting (11 July 2012)

The price is in stupid territory. 
Maybe they should start printing some left wing stuff and spying on Gina's children, to get an offer on the table.


----------



## skc (11 July 2012)

pixel said:


> Not quite like that, skc:
> They did make the profit last year, and by their constitution and standing policy as promised in preceding AGMs, they *had to distribute  *a set percentage of the profit via dividend.
> As is so often the case, *past performance is no guarantee for the future*.
> 
> I do feel sorry for WAN employees though, who were issued staff shares at only a small discount to contemporary vwap. Fancy sitting on 10,000 escrowed shares that you paid $5, $6, or even over $10 for?




As far as I know, dividend is always discretionary for the board. There are dividend policies that guides the Board's decision, but I am pretty sure there's no constitution that says they must pay dividend. They may promise certain things at AGMs - but that is not legally binding. Companies promise all sorts of stuff all the time... 

This from p.81 of the annual report.



> (G) CAPITAL RISK MANAGEMENT
> The Group's and the Parent Entity's objectives when managing capital are to safeguard their ability to continue as a going concern, so that they can continue to provide returns for shareholders and benefits for other stakeholders and to maintain an optimal capital structure to reduce the cost of capital.
> In order to maintain or adjust the capital structure, the Group may adjust the amount of dividends paid to shareholders, return capital to shareholders, issue new shares or sell assets to reduce debt.


----------



## prawn_86 (16 July 2012)

Looking to raise 440m to help retire debt with a 1:2 entitlement offer at an 18% discount to Fridays price...


----------



## Sergio (11 March 2013)

SWM just go ex div on 8th of March..since then, it keep going north, even on ex div date, it maintain it position..

any thought how could this be happening? 

cheers =]

sergio


----------



## PinguPingu (21 August 2013)

Manu's magic at work? 

Probably more so 'the worst is all behind us', their cooking shows have had major success, new management looks like they are in fact trying to adapt to the change in audience viewing. Fango is still rubbish though, but its a start.


----------



## piggybank (11 September 2013)

Daily Update - Although it would have meant more had I posted it a few days ago....


----------



## notting (24 June 2015)

> Mr Ryan Stokes will assume the role of Managing Director & Chief Executive Officer of Seven Group Holdings on 1 July 2015.




Shares off by 4.5%

Guess that's a no vote for Mini Me.


----------



## notting (7 December 2015)

Been showing uncanny strength over the last week whilst the rest of the market has been very volatile.
Somethings *UP*


----------



## notting (2 March 2016)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5351&p=896707&viewfull=1#post896707

All went splendidly but got stopped today.
Did not see that coming.
What not even waiting to get close to that 4% div?
Very bad day on a very bullish day. :dunno:


----------



## notting (26 July 2016)

Looks like investors wanted a full take over not a partnership.


----------



## notting (26 July 2016)

notting said:


> Looks like investors wanted a full take over not a partnership.




I was talking about Yahoo if you don't get it.


----------



## pixel (16 September 2016)

How the once Mighty have fallen...
Kerry Stokes bought in above $14...

Okay, the dividend, 4cFF, beats bank interest, and now that the takeover of Sunday Times and PerthNow has cleared the regulatory hurdle, things may look up for a while. I take the chart pattern as a Morning Star, suggesting a reasonable bottom reversal.





I hold some and consider topping up at current levels.


----------



## notting (16 September 2016)

Here's hoping the morning star can outshine the death star eclipsing print media; as I tap away to my screen!


----------



## notting (20 February 2018)

Not often you see people so happy with increased costs sames forcast on earnings and 8% ff dividend suspended!


----------



## greggles (13 April 2018)

> 13 April 2018
> 
> Cricket Rights Statement
> 
> In response to media speculation concerning cricket rights, Seven West Media Limited (ASX:SWM) advises that it has been informed by Cricket Australia that it is the successful bidder with Foxtel. Contracts are being finalised but are not yet signed. A full announcement will be made on signing this afternoon.




SWM up 10% today on news that it has acquired cricket broadcast rights from Cricket Australia. Foxtel is the other successful bidder.


----------



## pixel (13 April 2018)

Short NEC, go long SWM
it's a no-brainer


----------



## greggles (19 February 2019)

SWM just can't seem to catch a break. Between April and August last year it more than doubled in price, but now it's back where it started and after today's Half Yearly Report the road ahead is looking particularly challenging for the broadcaster.

It's found support again at 50c but after today's results, it's going to struggle to find momentum in the short term. Sadly, the long term isn't looking much better IMO.


----------



## notting (24 May 2019)

Tanks for 15 days leading up to an earnings downgrade announcement.
Then spikes off the announcement.
I think they call it insider trading!


----------



## flightcrank (2 April 2020)

pixel said:


> How the once Mighty have fallen...
> Kerry Stokes bought in above $14...




at close yesterday its @ 0.07c a share. how much lower can it go ?


----------



## galumay (2 April 2020)

Look at the debt to equity! Could go all the way to 0.


----------



## Telamelo (3 August 2022)

Seven West Media *SWM* @ 0.475c +6.74% is catching a bid today.. noting FY22 results will be released on Tuesday 16th August (am guessing chance/likelihood of a fully franked dividend possibly coming our way imo).

Not investment/trading advice per say so please DYOR

Cheers tela


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 August 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Seven West Media *SWM* @ 0.475c +6.74% is catching a bid today.. noting FY22 results will be released on Tuesday 16th August (am guessing chance/likelihood of a fully franked dividend possibly coming our way imo).
> 
> Not investment/trading advice per say so please DYOR
> 
> Cheers tela



I've never had a win whenever I've had a poke at SWM, so I'll leave it to you @Telamelo 

gg


----------



## sptrawler (3 August 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I've never had a win whenever I've had a poke at SWM, so I'll leave it to you @Telamelo
> 
> gg



I'm with you, never been successful with media stocks.
Having said that, when I watch channel 7, it appears to me, there are more ads than content and the reason we tape everything on a PVR.


----------



## Telamelo (4 August 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I've never had a win whenever I've had a poke at SWM, so I'll leave it to you @Telamelo
> 
> gg



SWM @ 0.495c +6.45%  (new 6 week high)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 August 2022)

Telamelo said:


> SWM @ 0.495c +6.45%  (new 6 week high)




From the Financial Times today on media companies.



> The largest US media companies have collectively shed nearly $400bn in market value this year, as recession worries, an advertising slowdown and post-pandemic audience trends ignited a “perfect storm” for Netflix and its peers. Big US media stocks have fallen on average by 35 per cent since the start of the year, compared with a 13 per cent decline in the S&P 500 index, resulting in total losses of $380bn in market capitalisation. Even after recovering somewhat in the past few weeks, the stock prices of the largest media groups — Disney, Netflix, Comcast, Spotify, Roku, Fox, Paramount, Warner Bros Discovery, The New York Times and News Corp — have halved on average from all-time highs reached during the coronavirus pandemic, according to Financial Times analysis. Executives and analysts blamed a confluence of factors for the bursting of the Netflix-fuelled bubble in media stocks. As the US and other countries emerge from the pandemic, they are spending more time outside and less time at home watching their screens. At the same time, Netflix revealed that its decade-long growth has stalled, spooking investors about the health of the entire industry. These problems have coincided with broader fears of a recession in the US, as central banks raise interest rates to tame soaring inflation and Americans contend with tighter household budgets.




gg


----------



## sptrawler (4 August 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> From the Financial Times today on media companies.
> 
> 
> 
> gg



Spot on GG, you still have to keep everything in context, it depends a lot whether you're a trader, or looking for longer term growth IMO.
I can see tough times ahead, when 'free to air' T.V becomes 'live but not free'. But I've been wrong before.


----------



## finicky (4 August 2022)

Wow, at its recent Feb high this was a >10 bagger from its Wuhan lab leak Covid low (had to get that in).
A contrarian buy for which I would have remained a herd member due to debt. Goes to show again that these quite often provide the big wins (at apparent high risk). St Barbara (SBM) at its nadir was one I looked at but rejected because of precarious debt. Got a feeling that NWH was once in a similar situation.


----------



## sptrawler (4 August 2022)

finicky said:


> Wow, at its recent Feb high this was a >10 bagger from its Wuhan lab leak Covid low (had to get that in).
> A contrarian buy for which I would have remained a herd member due to debt. Goes to show again that these quite often provide the big wins (at apparent high risk). St Barbara (SBM) at its nadir was one I looked at but rejected because of precarious debt. Got a feeling that NWH was once in a similar situation.



As you say @finicky it is the contrarian buys that usually make the biggest gains, you just have to pick the winners.
Seven West is a pretty well run company I think, from my point of view I just wonder how the free to air model will fare longer term , I guess i would probably be more interested in SVW, but everyone to their own.
They were a great buy in the covid hit crash.


----------



## Telamelo (9 August 2022)




----------



## Telamelo (11 August 2022)

SWM gaining momentum @ 0.51c +6.25% .. upcoming FY22 results released next Tuesday 16th Aug


----------



## Telamelo (11 August 2022)

sptrawler said:


> As you say @finicky it is the contrarian buys that usually make the biggest gains, you just have to pick the winners.
> Seven West is a pretty well run company I think, from my point of view I just wonder how the free to air model will fare longer term , I guess i would probably be more interested in SVW, but everyone to their own.
> They were a great buy in the covid hit crash.



Seems I've luckily timed my entry well given SWM @ 0.52c +8.33%  on big volume/momentum etc.






						Seven West Media : Birmingham 2022 wins gold with view... | MarketScreener
					






					m.marketscreener.com


----------



## Telamelo (12 August 2022)

SWM market depth bullish with huge bids stacked up @ 0.50c-0.505c
in noting buyer's outnumber seller's almost 5:1 ratio


----------



## Telamelo (16 August 2022)




----------



## Telamelo (16 August 2022)




----------



## Telamelo (16 August 2022)

Telamelo said:


> View attachment 145497



After a big "flush out" this morning SWM bounced well off it's 50 ema support @ 0.47c level .. with sp currently @ 0.505c

10% "buy back" is significant as equates to 159M shares been bought back by SWM at market commencing 30/08/2022


----------

